
Show HN: Site review request WC Marketplace - sushobhan
https://wc-marketplace.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=site_review&utm_content=homepage
======
sushobhan
We revamped the WC Marketplace site with a single objective to increase our
WordPress plugin downloads ([https://wordpress.org/plugins/dc-woocommerce-
multi-vendor/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/dc-woocommerce-multi-vendor/)).
Following the same, we even did one bold experiment with traditional WP plugin
description text. Are we going in the right direction? Any suggestion or
criticism would be appreciated.

~~~
AngeloAnolin
First glance (impression) seems to be it is too cluttered. Maybe I need to
digest more about what your site offers from a product perspective.

~~~
sushobhan
Thanks for your feedback. Looking forward to get few suggestions from your
end.

